# Video EEGs between 20 to 40 min



## Molivas (May 21, 2008)

How should I code for this services? Video EEG CPT code is for a 24hr.  Any susgestions avoiding deniels.


----------



## heatherwinters (May 23, 2008)

*Video Eeg*

*Review this link 
*


*http://www.aan.com/go/practice/coding/faqs*

*Electroencephalography (EEG) ? Long Term Monitoring (95950-95956)*




*Q:* What do I do if the monitoring is less than 24 hours (i.e. 8 hours, 10 hours etc.)?
*A:* In the opinion of the American Academy of Neurology and the American Clinical Neurophysiology Society, more than half of the 24 hours of monitoring is adequate to use these codes. If the recording time is less than 12 hours, one should bill the appropriate monitoring code with modifier 52 to indicate the service was reduced in some way (as described in the CPT® book) and to indicate the actual number of hours that the study was performed. However, Principles of CPT® Coding, Fourth Edition provides a different opinion: "Video-EEG monitoring (95951) is used for prolonged monitoring of seizures. Usually, the coded procedure lasts 24 hours. Sometimes the monitoring is shorter, e.g., because the patient was off monitoring to undergo magnetic resonance imaging. When monitoring is less than 15 hours, but more than 8 hours, use modifier 52. When monitoring is less than 8 hours, use code 95813 instead of code 95951."(page 453)


----------

